# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  ενδιαφέρουσα κεραία FM

## jeik

Εδω και καιρο μου καρφωθηκε να παρω αυτην https://dreammachine-radio.nl/34-wav...ctor-p-68.html

Δεν πιστευω να την δουλευει καποιος  εδω  , αλλα το θεμα ειναι αλλο , τι γινεται με το τελωνειο , αραγε θα μου βγει ο κουκος αηδονι ?

Υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα ?

----------


## KALODIAKIAS

[quote=jeik;294741]Εδω και καιρο μου καρφωθηκε να παρω αυτην https://dreammachine-radio.nl/34-wav...ctor-p-68.html

Δεν πιστευω να την δουλευει καποιος εδω , αλλα το θεμα ειναι αλλο , τι γινεται με το τελωνειο , αραγε θα μου βγει ο κουκος αηδονι ?


καλη φενετε

μιαζει με μια για cb 

κυκλικης εκπομπης ειναι αυτη;

----------


## jeik

Δεν  ξερω  τι  ψαρια  πιανει  αλλα  θελω  να  την  παρω , δινει  λενε 6,3 db , ειναι  κυκλικης  πολωσης .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Εδω και καιρο μου καρφωθηκε να παρω αυτην https://dreammachine-radio.nl/34-wav...ctor-p-68.html
> 
> Δεν πιστευω να την δουλευει καποιος  εδω  , αλλα το θεμα ειναι αλλο , τι γινεται με το τελωνειο , αραγε θα μου βγει ο κουκος αηδονι ?
> 
> Υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα ?



δημητρη

1 υπαρχει και με 300 ευρω απο ευρωπη, 
2 η κεραια ειναι 3λ/4

----------


## Γιώργος 231

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/high-...AE-p-1119.html

----------


## jeik

250 Ευρος , αλλα  τελωνειο  θα  εχω ?

----------


## babisko

> 250 Ευρος , αλλα  τελωνειο  θα  εχω ?



Εφόσον η αγορά γίνει από κράτος της Ε.Ε τότε δεν πληρώνεις τίποτε στο τελωνείο. Είναι σαν να μένεις π.χ. Θεσσαλονίκη και να αγοράζεις κάτι από Αθήνα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Εφόσον η αγορά γίνει από κράτος της Ε.Ε τότε δεν πληρώνεις τίποτε στο τελωνείο. Είναι σαν να μένεις π.χ. Θεσσαλονίκη και να αγοράζεις κάτι από Αθήνα.



ακριβως...

απ την αλλη, αφου η κεραια ειναι 3λ/4, κατασκευασε μια, βαλ την να δεις πως παιζει, και αν εχεις καλο αποτελεσμα, αγορασε την.

----------


## radioamateur

πηγή: http://www.klompenboer.nl/  :Thumbup:

----------


## mits

Κι εμένα μου έχει γυαλίσει η συγκεκριμένη κεραία. Άμα την πάρεις φίλε μου θέλω να μας πεις εντυπώσεις.

----------


## ReFas

Η κεραία πάντως κατα εμε είναι απλά μια λ/2.. και σάν τέτοια θα εκπέμπει.... σαν ένα δίπολο μήκους λ/2 τροφοδοτημένο στην μία του άκρη..
Το υπόλοιπο λ/4 το έχει για να κάνει την προσαρμογή με το gamma match.

----------


## jeik

> Η κεραία πάντως κατα εμε είναι απλά μια λ/2.. και σάν τέτοια θα εκπέμπει.... σαν ένα δίπολο μήκους λ/2 τροφοδοτημένο στην μία του άκρη..
> Το υπόλοιπο λ/4 το έχει για να κάνει την προσαρμογή με το gamma match.



Λες   να  φαμε  καμια  πατατα ?  τη  βρηκα  σε  2-3  σαιτ  και  ολοι  λενε  τα  ιδια  , οτι  εχει 6,3 db , 
το  διπολο  λ/2 εχει  τοσο ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Λες   να  φαμε  καμια  πατατα ?  τη  βρηκα  σε  2-3  σαιτ  και  ολοι  λενε  τα  ιδια  , οτι  εχει 6,3 db , 
> το  διπολο  λ/2 εχει  τοσο ?



κι εγω *διαβασα για τα 6,3 db*,

αλλα διαβασα επεισης οτι ειναι *σαν την j pole* αλλα με gamma match.

Το καλο αυτης της κεραιας ειναι οτι ειναι ιδια με κεραια CB, ομως δεν ξερω αν μπορει καποιος να βγαλει αδεια για cb στο σπιτι.
Αν μπορεις να εχεις αδεια για cb στο σπιτι τοτε μπορει να δικαιολογισεις και αυτην την κεραια, Αν οχι, Τοτε δωρο αδωρο η εμφανιση της

----------


## antonis_p

> Αν μπορεις να εχεις αδεια για cb στο σπιτι τοτε μπορει να δικαιολογισεις και αυτην την κεραια, Αν οχι, Τοτε δωρο αδωρο η εμφανιση της



καμία υπηρεσία δεν ασχολείται με τί κεραία μπορεί να έχεις στην ταράτσα σου.

----------


## RFΧpert

> καμία υπηρεσία δεν ασχολείται με τί κεραία μπορεί να έχεις στην ταράτσα σου.



Αντωνη δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι... Ασχολουνται αυτεπαγγελτα σε καποιες περιπτωσεις...  
Αν διαβασεις του υπαρχοντες νομους, θα δεις οτι τυπικα χρειαζεται αδεια για εγκατασταση κεραιοσυστηματων αλλων απο ληψεως τηλεορασεως, και ληψεως Ρ/Σ. Μαλιστα οταν το υψουν της κεραιας ξεπερναει τα 6μ αν θυμαμαι καλα, μπαινει και αδεια πολεοδομιας για την υπαρξη της!

----------


## radioamateur

> καμία υπηρεσία δεν ασχολείται με τί κεραία μπορεί να έχεις στην ταράτσα σου.



 
H EETT σίγουρα δεν έχει την ίδια γνώμη! :Blink:

----------


## antonis_p

η εεττ δεν ψάχνει κεραίες αλλά εκπομπές.

Αλλιώς θα της έκανε ο καθένας πλάκα μόνο με μια κεραία στην ταράτσα του.

----------


## tsakmaki

Παιδες, ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο σε καποιον, που φτιαχνει τετοιες κεραιες, και μου ειπε οτι αυτη σηκωνει πολυ ψηλα, το σημα, και εχει 6 dbd απολαβη. Επισης, μου ειπε οτι καποιος με 100 watt απο Ανατ. Αττικη ακουστηκε με αυτη την κεραια στο Μεσολογγι  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing: !!!!
Δηλαδη αν τη βαλω σε ενα χωριο της Πελοποννησου (η περιοχη ειναι υποθετικη), θα ακουστω σε ολη την Πελοππονησο???
Επισης μου ειπε, πως μπορουμε να την βαλουμε μεσα σε ενα σωληνα pvc ωστε να μη φαινεται.
Πιστευετε πως αληθευουν τα παραπανω? Θα κανει καλη δουλεια σε επαρχια, αν ειναι χαμηλα?

Υ.Γ. Στην τελικη, κοντα τι θα κανει? Δεν θα ακουγομαι τοσο καλα, σε κοντινες της περιοχες? Γιατι π.χ. αν την βαλω στο κεντρο της Αθηνας, και σε ταρατσα, πιστευω οτι θα ακουγομαι καμπανα, βορεια, νοτια, δυτικα, ανατολικα, αλλα στην περιοχη δεν θα εχει καν σημα!!

----------


## RFΧpert

> Παιδες, ειχα παρει τηλεφωνο σε καποιον, που φτιαχνει τετοιες κεραιες, και μου ειπε οτι αυτη σηκωνει πολυ ψηλα, το σημα, και εχει 6 dbd απολαβη. Επισης, μου ειπε οτι καποιος με 100 watt απο Ανατ. Αττικη ακουστηκε με αυτη την κεραια στο Μεσολογγι !!!!
> Δηλαδη αν τη βαλω σε ενα χωριο της Πελοποννησου (η περιοχη ειναι υποθετικη), θα ακουστω σε ολη την Πελοππονησο???
> Επισης μου ειπε, πως μπορουμε να την βαλουμε μεσα σε ενα σωληνα pvc ωστε να μη φαινεται.
> Πιστευετε πως αληθευουν τα παραπανω? Θα κανει καλη δουλεια σε επαρχια, αν ειναι χαμηλα?



Ενταξει... ο τυπος στα φουσκωσε λιγακι... (ακου 6dbd! σου ειπε και το προσημο ? τουλαχιστον).  
Να πουλησει ηθελε και αν χρειαζοταν θα σου ελεγε οτι θα ακουστεις και στην Αγγλια προκειμενου να το πετυχει... Ε... ρε κριση που εχει πεσει!!! Και σκεψου και να δυσκολεψουν οσο πρεπει τα πραγματα τι θα ακουμε!

Τωρα, κατα περιπτωση σταθμοι στα FM ακουγονται πολυ μακρυτερα απο το χωρο της Ελλαδας! Ειδικα θερινους μηνες και οφειλεται σε σποραδικη διαδοση του διαστρωματος Ε. Αλλα αυτο συμβαινει τυχαια τοσο σε συνθηκες οσο και σε χρονο που κραταει η διαδοση για τον συγκεκριμενο σταθμο...  
Το 83 ή 84 υπηρχε τρομερα εντονο το φαινομενο... Ακουγονταν Γαλλικοι και Ιταλικοι σταθμοι FM στην Αθηνα στο κεντρο, με κοινο ραδιοφωνακι!!! 
Σε εκπομπες με 70 - 200W την ιδια χρονικη περιοδο παιρναμε τηλεφωνηματα απο πολεις της Βορειου Ελλαδας που μας διναν και το τηλ οι ανθρωποι (για να παρουμε πισω παλι για επιβεβαιωση, αφου δεν τους πολυ-πιστευαμε)  που βεβαια δεν ακουγαν καθε μερα σταθμους απο Αθηνα! Μαλιστα σε καποιυς ζητουσμε να μας παρουν παλι οταν θα σταματουσαν να μας ακουν... Το φαινομενο διαρκουσε συνηθως απο 3-4 ωρες!





> Υ.Γ. Στην τελικη, κοντα τι θα κανει? Δεν θα ακουγομαι τοσο καλα, σε κοντινες της περιοχες? Γιατι π.χ. αν την βαλω στο κεντρο της Αθηνας, και σε ταρατσα, πιστευω οτι θα ακουγομαι καμπανα, βορεια, νοτια, δυτικα, ανατολικα, αλλα στην περιοχη δεν θα εχει καν σημα!!



Αμφιβαλλω οτι δεν θα εχει "καν" σημα στην περιοχη πλησιον της! πιθανοτερο ειναι να "παταει" καλα σε τοπικο επιπεδο! Εκεινο που δεν ξερω ομως ειναι αν θα εχει οντως ιδιαιτερη αποδοση σε μακρινα σημεια! Μαλλον οχι κατ'εμε!

----------


## jeik

> κι εγω *διαβασα για τα 6,3 db*,
> 
> αλλα διαβασα επεισης οτι ειναι *σαν την j pole* αλλα με gamma match.
> 
> Το καλο αυτης της κεραιας ειναι οτι ειναι ιδια με κεραια CB, ομως δεν ξερω αν μπορει καποιος να βγαλει αδεια για cb στο σπιτι.
> Αν μπορεις να εχεις αδεια για cb στο σπιτι τοτε μπορει να δικαιολογισεις και αυτην την κεραια, Αν οχι, Τοτε δωρο αδωρο η εμφανιση της



Mα δεν θα την παρω για να κρυψω κατι ,για ''παραπλανηση υπηρεσιων '' , θα λειτουργησει νομιμα με ραδιοσταθμο που κατεχει ''βεβαιωση νομιμου λειτουργιας'' και εχουμε την τιμια προθεση με οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερα βαττ που ειναι το ζητουμενο να εχουμε κυκλικη εκπομπη και πληρη καλυψη μιας μικρης πολης , και απο κει και περα αν ακουγεται μακρυα ακομη καλυτερα , το ερωτημα ειναι ομως το αν θα τα καταφερνει κοντα, τι να το κανω αν ακουγεται στα 50 χιλιομετρα , μπορει να καμπανιαζει σε ακτινα 3 χιλιομετρων ? , εδω σε θελω !!!! Βγαζει τα 6,3 ? Εδω με κολινεαρ 2 στοιχειων και γινονται πατατιες .Το μεγαλο ερωτηματικο βρισκεται στο γιατι δεν περπατησε ποτε σε Ελλαδα .Μπορει να ακουγεται χαζο αλλα θελω να την βαλω στο βουνο εστω για μια μερα να δω τι κανει και μετα ας σπασει.

Τσακμακι στειλε μου τηλεφωνο του τεχνικου που σου ειπε για την κεραια να του κανω μια ανακριση .

----------


## jeik

> Αντωνη δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι... Ασχολουνται αυτεπαγγελτα σε καποιες περιπτωσεις... 
> Αν διαβασεις του υπαρχοντες νομους, θα δεις οτι τυπικα χρειαζεται αδεια για εγκατασταση κεραιοσυστηματων αλλων απο ληψεως τηλεορασεως, και ληψεως Ρ/Σ. Μαλιστα οταν το υψουν της κεραιας ξεπερναει τα 6μ αν θυμαμαι καλα, μπαινει και αδεια πολεοδομιας για την υπαρξη της!



Φυσικα, και  για  ηλιακο  θερμοσιφωνα  νομιζω  χρειαζεται  αδεια , ασχετα  αν  στο  Ελλαδισταν  καποια  πραγματα  περνανε  στο  ντουκου.

----------


## aeonios

Aν και δεν επικροτώ την εκπομπή στα FM με τους παρόντες νόμους αν ήθελα να πειραματιστώ με το antenna analyzer (χωρίς να εκπέμψω φυσικά) και να φτιάξω μια κεραία (που δεν θα έμοιαζε με κεραία) θα έφτιαχνα κάτι τέτοιο:



και θα το έκρυβα με ωραίο τρόπο στην ταράτσα μου για να μην ενοχλώ την "αισθητική" των περίεργων γειτόνων. Πειράζοντας την τιμή του μεταβλητού στο πάνω μέρος αλλάζεις συχνότητα συντονισμού.Αν έχετε απορία για το αν παίζει καλά ή όχι ψάξτε στο google για κεραίες magnetic loop.

Κόστος υλικών : Κάτω από 5 € αν βρείτε ένα πυκνωτή αερόφυλο από παλιό ράδιο.

Tην κεραία την έχω ήδη φτιάξει σε άλλες συχνότητες και πάει πάρα πολύ καλα για το μέγεθος της.

----------


## jeik

Νικ  , ο  πυκνωτης  πανω  πως  ειναι  συνδεμενος  με  το  ομωαξονικο ?
Και  κατω  υποθετω  οτι  ειναι  ενα  γυμνο  συρμα  που  ενωνεται  με  τον  κονεκτορα.

----------


## mikecupra

καλησπερα,επειδη μου αρεσει οπως την βλεπω (μικρη σε ογκο)για τους αδιακριτους, μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει τους τυπους η ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το μηκος του ομοαξωνικου,του πυκνωτη και του συρματος που εφαπτεται ο κονεκτορας για 88,8?

----------


## electron

> καλησπερα,επειδη μου αρεσει οπως την βλεπω (μικρη σε ογκο)για τους αδιακριτους, μηπως μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει τους τυπους η ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το μηκος του ομοαξωνικου,του πυκνωτη και του συρματος που εφαπτεται ο κονεκτορας για 88,8?



Δες ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## mikecupra

Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα χθες οντως ειχα βρει ψαχνοντας και ανοιξα το εν λογω προγραμμα http://www.iw5edi.com/wp-content/upl...pcalc.exe_.zip αλλα μου πεταει μολις βαλω συχνοτητα 88.8 calculate,αλλαξτε τον αριθμο απο 1-30Μhz!
αλλα δεν θελει και πολυ μυαλο εαν βαλω ενα καλωδιο rg-213 με περιμετρο λiγο μεγαλυτερη απο 24,5cm της εικονας και ενα πυκνωτη αεροφυλλο 5pf να καταφερω κατι.......τωρα για το συρμα που ειναι στο κονεκτορ,ποσο να ειναι...10cm?
λετε να εκπεμπει αυτο το πραγμα?
περιεργο μου φαινεται........

----------

